# az med grow 1000 watt scrog update day 3 flower



## t2kallday (May 11, 2012)

Day 25!Just switched to flower 2 and a half days ago, fed all plants with quarter strength nutes as follows...AN iguana bloom,FF kangaroots bushdoctor,b52 voodoo,bud candy,hygrozyme,and foilar fed with humbolts snow storm ultra, the ladies are loving life! Im traing daily and really staying on top of filling my screen which looks like isnt going to be hard,these girls are taking off! Switched to flower when screen was 50 percent full which was good timing im hoping, they are growing really fast.I made tied the screen so its adjustable which really helps with placement,and ive tied dow a few of the more vigorous ones like the mr nice look at that thing! its nuts its the really thick leaved indica in the first pic,and its my most vigorous! I will be giving distilled water and hygrozyme between feeding and trying to keep nutes low to avoid burn. Ill keep you guys posted any questions or advice are appreciated!


----------



## Oldmanofthemountain44 (May 13, 2012)

u loco gringo mucho huevos


----------



## oHsiN666 (May 13, 2012)

hahahaha, Az....fucking desert.


----------



## marc88101 (May 13, 2012)

Looks real nice, that canopy will be perfect...well done!


----------



## DSB65 (May 13, 2012)

damn nice....rep


----------



## kmksrh21 (May 13, 2012)

Looks awesome! Always nice to see another az grow...


----------



## oHsiN666 (May 13, 2012)

im not talking shit btw....i like your grow. we just have so many opsticles (fuck spell check) to overcome, especially this time of year. i hate the valley.


----------



## Beeb Beebman (May 13, 2012)

oHsiN666 said:


> im not talking shit btw....i like your grow. we just have so many opsticles (fuck spell check) to overcome, especially this time of year. i hate the valley.


 I hear ya my man. Battling these summer time temps here is no fun and its only going to get hotter!!


----------



## oHsiN666 (May 13, 2012)

*edit post*


----------



## t2kallday (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the rep i appreciate it guys. Az temps blow for sure! fucking power bill is draining trying to keep it 75, but it will be worth it for sure! And fuck obstacles thats what they are there for, to make us stronger! shit i been doing this for years and now its time to do it legit.Thats and obstacle my friend! grow strong AZ! ANd hells yea fuck a spellcheck!lol *

heres an update day 5 flower, screen is pretty much full already!Just did a hardcore hour training session with them after watering with plain distilled water, my fuckin back hurts! lol!
​
​

*


----------



## zo0t (May 14, 2012)

nice medikal....MEDICAL oh ye leik medicine y0 betchz i iz be medikating 
DA FUQ looking good u can bring down da hps a few inchez moar


----------



## Antihero17 (May 14, 2012)

Yea looking great man. And I have to support another prop 203 grower. And I'll be following your grow. 
So good luck and good grow.


----------



## t2kallday (May 14, 2012)

Antihero17 said:


> Yea looking great man. And I have to support another prop 203 grower. And I'll be following your grow.
> So good luck and good grow.


thanks man i appreciate that, if you have any advice or questions let me know


----------



## t2kallday (May 16, 2012)

*

UPDATE az med scrog day 8 flower!
Been only using quarter strength of all my nutes and plants are looking lush and vigorous! I feed 1 gallon to each plant every 3 days,I water with distilled h20 and hygrozyme between feedings. I like to feed to them only when hungry, I hate to overfert, learned my lesson with that long time ago! Hygrozyme breaks down all nutrients to make them available.I like to hear my ladies bellies rumble a little before feeding!lol.I also added 1 ml per gallon of humbolts snow storm ultra(basically alfalfa extract=Triacantonal Bad ass growth inhibitor!and potash)Anyways, the grow is going awesome,screen is FULL! and getting fuller each day! I have to do an hour training sess each morning with them, tucking leaves and shoots! ill never make my screen 24 inches tall again! My fucking back hurts!lol.The plants would be about three and a half feet tall if the screen wasnt there its amazing how many budsites there are! the screen has 256 holes in it and i have plants stretching outside the pvc!.Ill continue to train until week 3 flower then i just have to keep tucking leaves and water.I also lowered my 1000 watt hps about 4 inches, it was 24 inches away from the canopy!You wouldnt believe how much more intensity 4 inches adds, thank you zo0t for pointing that out! Heres the pics, any advice or questions are welcome! PS check the second to last pic,mr nice is so happy shes sporting 9 blade leaves!​View attachment 2170740View attachment 2170741View attachment 2170743View attachment 2170744View attachment 2170746View attachment 2170747View attachment 2170749View attachment 2170750View attachment 2170751View attachment 2170752View attachment 2170753View attachment 2170754View attachment 2170755View attachment 2170756View attachment 2170757


*


----------



## oHsiN666 (May 20, 2012)

and its too fucking dry here!!! need a humidify at times. def need one in my veg room. and if i had a better sealed room, i could rock 2x1000 in the middle of summer. need to dial a few things in still. but its getting there. i hear ya on the long time grower, first time doing it right....i started in 1997 with cfl's. but kinda stopped around 2000-last year. so i only have about 4-5 years under my belt and there was internet in the nineties but there was not many grow forums. i read High Times and it gave me all the help i needed. read Mel Franks and Ed Rosenthals books. but for the most part wasn't living up to the full potential of what i could have been. i dumped so much f'n money into my set up and im still not finished buying gear. and fuck obstacles. i understand what your saying bout how they make us better growers. but i think what you are not taking into consideration is that heat isnt an obstacle. heat is a fucking nightmare. and you have no control over it. obstacles are mostly fuck ups that you can learn from or fix. i can not learn how to make it cooler outside in the summer. see what im saying. the way i see heat is if you have enough coin, you can make it cold. but who wants to waste money and run 5 portable a/c units?! plus who has that much electric? put that electric in the lights!!! i think its mainly the place im staying. a newer house more sealed up would run much more efficiently. but none the less man, keep up the good work!!!! i will be back later for more pics.


----------



## oHsiN666 (May 20, 2012)

this me on day 40 of my Jack The Ripper...


----------



## t2kallday (May 20, 2012)

oHsiN666 said:


> and its too fucking dry here!!! need a humidify at times. def need one in my veg room. and if i had a better sealed room, i could rock 2x1000 in the middle of summer. need to dial a few things in still. but its getting there. i hear ya on the long time grower, first time doing it right....i started in 1997 with cfl's. but kinda stopped around 2000-last year. so i only have about 4-5 years under my belt and there was internet in the nineties but there was not many grow forums. i read High Times and it gave me all the help i needed. read Mel Franks and Ed Rosenthals books. but for the most part wasn't living up to the full potential of what i could have been. i dumped so much f'n money into my set up and im still not finished buying gear. and fuck obstacles. i understand what your saying bout how they make us better growers. but i think what you are not taking into consideration is that heat isnt an obstacle. heat is a fucking nightmare. and you have no control over it. obstacles are mostly fuck ups that you can learn from or fix. i can not learn how to make it cooler outside in the summer. see what im saying. the way i see heat is if you have enough coin, you can make it cold. but who wants to waste money and run 5 portable a/c units?! plus who has that much electric? put that electric in the lights!!! i think its mainly the place im staying. a newer house more sealed up would run much more efficiently. but none the less man, keep up the good work!!!! i will be back later for more pics.


How do you have your venilation setup? how may lights? what wattage? air cooled? with what kind of fan? the list goes on bro if you need some help im a certified HVAC tech and can help you get your temps down and bring your humidity up but i need lots of details about your room. U seem cool man, I read all those same books. Whaen I first started I didnt have internet acsess, so I was at books a million DAILY! I bought every HT,CC WW, magazine,book anything i could get my hands on! When I got my first three part all chemical gh 3 series i thought that was the shit! Its all blue green and orange LOL LOL anyways I Learned in the AC feild so hit me up mabye i can help cuz AZ heat blows for sure!


----------



## t2kallday (May 20, 2012)

oHsiN666 said:


> View attachment 2177022View attachment 2177021View attachment 2177020this me on day 40 of my Jack The Ripper...


That jack the ripper looks bomb bro! You have any clones for donation?


----------



## BeaverHuntr (May 21, 2012)

Thats a well filled SCROG net, looks good dude.. Do you have a drip system set up? How are you watering? Man you aren't gonna have any room to work that tent is filled to the max, looks good though.

I started in AZ so this is the only climate I have ever grown in.. I keep my house at 75 degrees in the summer when I'm home. Thats why I went sealed room co2. My temps are about 80-83 degrees with the lights on ( 6pm-6am) and the central AC on at 75-76 degrees. Using the 675 CFM to cool two 1000 HPS which works pretty well. Hydro is a bitch here in AZ ( hydro guy here ) I'm loving 100% coco coir with a layer of perlite at the bottom for drainage, I also precharge my coco ( marinate it in cal/mag)


----------



## t2kallday (May 21, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> Thats a well filled SCROG net, looks good dude.. Do you have a drip system set up? How are you watering? Man you aren't gonna have any room to work that tent is filled to the max, looks good though.
> 
> I started in AZ so this is the only climate I have ever grown in.. I keep my house at 75 degrees in the summer when I'm home. Thats why I went sealed room co2. My temps are about 80-83 degrees with the lights on ( 6pm-6am) and the central AC on at 75-76 degrees. Using the 675 CFM to cool two 1000 HPS which works pretty well. Hydro is a bitch here in AZ ( hydro guy here ) I'm loving 100% coco coir with a layer of perlite at the bottom for drainage, I also precharge my coco ( marinate it in cal/mag)


Thanks bro! I water with a watering can with a hose clamped on to extend my reach, pretty ghetto, but i splurged on my important equipment first.(LIght, fans, filter etc...)That was pics of day 8 bro wait till you see pics of day 14 flower which is tomorrow.The screen is super full, with shoots all the way around the outside of the screen! I hope they stop stretching soon! Dont need much room since the screen is two feet tall,4 by 4 and with bending and stretching i can reach and am able to train. Plus the tent opens on three sides so thats cool too.anyways stay tuned ill post pics tomorrow


----------



## t2kallday (May 22, 2012)

*

AZ MED GROW UPDATE ! DAY 14 FLOWER
Screen is full and they are still stretching! Training every morning to keep canopy even.About a week ago i realized i can move my hps! So ive been moving it left side, middle, right side, every 4 hours.Wish ida thot of that earlier, its really fattening up the sides of the screen. I also been moving the cfls to the barest spots, like the corners.Enough talkin here the pics...

View attachment 2179766

View attachment 2179767View attachment 2179768View attachment 2179771View attachment 2179772View attachment 2179773View attachment 2179774View attachment 2179775View attachment 2179776View attachment 2179777View attachment 2179778View attachment 2179779View attachment 2179780View attachment 2179781View attachment 2179782View attachment 2179783View attachment 2179784View attachment 2179785View attachment 2179786View attachment 2179787View attachment 2179788View attachment 2179789View attachment 2179790View attachment 2179791View attachment 2179792View attachment 2179793View attachment 2179794&#8203;











View attachment 2179770

​


​

View attachment 2179795

​​
*


----------



## DSB65 (May 22, 2012)

Still looking great.......rep


----------



## lighting (May 22, 2012)

looks great how big is scrog table and how many plants in there as for next time first week and a half of flower try to supercrop all tops this and lowering lights will help the excessive stretch phase overall your stretch isn't to bad
Also i would suggest running your temps little hotter 82 - 86 as well humidity try to get her to 50 - 60 slowly dropping humidity every couple weeks ending up with 40 or so 
people drop humidity to quick causing major leaf issues do it slowly just like outdoor season as you head into fall humidity starts dropping other then that looks awesome + Rep


----------



## t2kallday (May 22, 2012)

the table is 4 by 4 with 9 plants, heres some more shots day 15 tho
View attachment 2181574View attachment 2181575View attachment 2181576View attachment 2181577View attachment 2181578View attachment 2181579View attachment 2181580View attachment 2181581View attachment 2181582View attachment 2181583View attachment 2181584View attachment 2181585View attachment 2181586View attachment 2181587View attachment 2181588View attachment 2181589View attachment 2181590


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (May 24, 2012)

Screen is looking nice and full. Good job bro! How you liking that snow storm? I've heard mixed reviews about it but curious how it works in conjunction with iguana juice.


----------



## t2kallday (May 25, 2012)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> Screen is looking nice and full. Good job bro! How you liking that snow storm? I've heard mixed reviews about it but curious how it works in conjunction with iguana juice.


Thanks bro, i appreciate that! I did a lot of reading before i started using ss ultra because i dont want to anything clear lol to my organic mix(well an iguana is almost organic! lol) Anyway i tried to find out what was in it and i guess its basicallly an alfalfa extract(triacantonal) and potash. They say they did mad studies on triacantonal with a bunch of plants and its some badass stuff.Potash is the only listed ingredient on the bottle,Potash is used for all around plant health and vigor .It dosent mess with ph when mixed with an iguana and adds 200ppm to nute solution at full strength, i always start any nutrient quarter strength first!But no probs so far, i use plain water between feedings and always keep my ph in check.I have crystal formation begining on leaves at begining of day 16 flower, could be genetics,You can even make your own supposedly, heres some more info make your own snow storm ultra / purple maxx - Grasscity.com Forums


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (May 25, 2012)

That's the beauty of advanced...perfect ph ha ha. Glad to hear that snow storm is working well. I use alfalfa meal in my amendments some times but didn't know that its basically the same thing lol do you ph your water when feeding? Or are you using microbes and beneficial fungi to balance your ph?


----------



## ru4r34l (May 25, 2012)

Damn lookin real good, I have a 3.5x3.5 table that I am running 4 plants (4 strains). subbed and +rep

regards,


----------



## t2kallday (May 25, 2012)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> That's the beauty of advanced...perfect ph ha ha. Glad to hear that snow storm is working well. I use alfalfa meal in my amendments some times but didn't know that its basically the same thing lol do you ph your water when feeding? Or are you using microbes and beneficial fungi to balance your ph?


I just use distilled water that has a ph of 6.5 and add all nutes as follows(quater to half strength) advanced nutes iguana bloom,foxfarm kangaroots bushdoctor(which is lots of bacteria,microbes,fungi etc...),voodoo juice, b-52,bud candy(carbs to feed soil),Hygrozyme(ezymatic formula),just started using humbolts snow storm ultra,and in week 5 and 6 flower i will add overdrive then allow three weeks flush and harvest hopefully by week 9.I just use droplet solution for ph and I dont have a ppm meter, dont really need one cuz just by looking at your plant you should be able to tell what she needs.Tips burning with random spots on leaves is too high ppm another sign is the serreated tips on the leafblade will rise upward like symptoms of heat stress, but its overfert. chemical or organic if you overfert and dont flush, your buds gona taste shitty and crackle when lit.


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (May 25, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> I just use distilled water that has a ph of 6.5 and add all nutes as follows(quater to half strength) advanced nutes iguana bloom,foxfarm kangaroots bushdoctor(which is lots of bacteria,microbes,fungi etc...),voodoo juice, b-52,bud candy(carbs to feed soil),Hygrozyme(ezymatic formula),just started using humbolts snow storm ultra,and in week 5 and 6 flower i will add overdrive then allow three weeks flush and harvest hopefully by week 9.I just use droplet solution for ph and I dont have a ppm meter, dont really need one cuz just by looking at your plant you should be able to tell what she needs.Tips burning with random spots on leaves is too high ppm another sign is the serreated tips on the leafblade will rise upward like symptoms of heat stress, but its overfert. chemical or organic if you overfert and dont flush, your buds gona taste shitty and crackle when lit.


I can't use a ppm meter due to using organic nutrients. But I don't ph. I'm as we'll use beneficial bacteria (Mayan mycro, great white, Myko madness) as well as brewing teas. If you use ph up and down to balance your ph, you will be killing your micro herd. I have only found you need to flush when using synthetic nutrients of any kind. They all have salts that will buildup overtime. But with proper nutrient levels throughout their whole flower life will not n,y result in amazing flowers but it will burn properly. Flush or no flush, it only crackles with over fertilization. I'm glad you got things down cant wait to see your end product. Oh and FYI, my white fire, "orange" and golden pineapple all start showing trichromes 12 days into flower...all the way to the tips of their leaves..I'll take pics next flower here in a week or so when they reach that time. Crazy shit


----------



## t2kallday (May 25, 2012)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> I can't use a ppm meter due to using organic nutrients. But I don't ph. I'm as we'll use beneficial bacteria (Mayan mycro, great white, Myko madness) as well as brewing teas. If you use ph up and down to balance your ph, you will be killing your micro herd. I have only found you need to flush when using synthetic nutrients of any kind. They all have salts that will buildup overtime. But with proper nutrient levels throughout their whole flower life will not n,y result in amazing flowers but it will burn properly. Flush or no flush, it only crackles with over fertilization. I'm glad you got things down cant wait to see your end product. Oh and FYI, my white fire, "orange" and golden pineapple all start showing trichromes 12 days into flower...all the way to the tips of their leaves..I'll take pics next flower here in a week or so when they reach that time. Crazy shit


hells yea trichs all the way down to tips on day 12! Thats sick for real! whered you get those genetics? Thats insane you never check your ph? How do you know if your homade brew or any of your organic nute mixes isnt too acidic or alkaline?I never use ph up or down either.I just make sure i add organic dolomite lime to my soil as well as mycorise pro and perlite and of course water in your innoculants,bacteria,carbs, and enzymes, mix the pile by hand and plant. Sounds sick man cant wait to your see pics


----------



## t2kallday (May 25, 2012)

heres some good info on achieving proper ph without using ph up or down just keep your fungi /bacteria ratio correct

More fungi=acidic(Fungi excrete acids in order to unlock certain nutrients in the medium). More bacteria=alkaline(basic)(Bacteria excrete alkaline slimes to bind soil particles and create a friendly environment). As a result Bacteria/Fungi balance each other out. Different ratios of the two different types in turn mean a different PH. In turn you can say that plants who prefer a lower PH prefer a higher count of fungi/bacteria where ass plants who prefer a higher PH prefer a higher count of bacteria/fungi.Fungi don't multiply in tea's they merely grow bigger where as the bacteria multiply very fast. That is why the PH of a tea usually raises very fast after 12-24 hours. Adding molasses helps feed the bacteria and fungi, but more so the bacteria because they love eating simply easy to digest sugars where fungi love things that are harder to digest.


----------



## t2kallday (May 26, 2012)

ru4r34l said:


> Damn lookin real good, I have a 3.5x3.5 table that I am running 4 plants (4 strains). subbed and +rep
> 
> regards,


Thank you sir more pics tuesday week three


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (May 26, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> hells yea trichs all the way down to tips on day 12! Thats sick for real! whered you get those genetics? Thats insane you never check your ph? How do you know if your homade brew or any of your organic nute mixes isnt too acidic or alkaline?I never use ph up or down either.I just make sure i add organic dolomite lime to my soil as well as mycorise pro and perlite and of course water in your innoculants,bacteria,carbs, and enzymes, mix the pile by hand and plant. Sounds sick man cant wait to your see pics


Got my genetics from some grow buddies in California as well as here in the valley. Golden pineapple is a locally bred strain and it is (golden Kush x skunk #1) x cindy 99. Some of the stankiest yet best tasting "pineapple" I've ever smoked. I don't check ph just from knowing from experience. Been using my line of nutrients and doing what i do for awhile now so adding certain things I know will raise or lower my ph.i used to ph everything but now I really don't have to. If seething goes wrong in veg, I will check my ph with a soil probe...but besides that , no real adjustment.


----------



## t2kallday (May 26, 2012)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> Got my genetics from some grow buddies in California as well as here in the valley. Golden pineapple is a locally bred strain and it is (golden Kush x skunk #1) x cindy 99. Some of the stankiest yet best tasting "pineapple" I've ever smoked. I don't check ph just from knowing from experience. Been using my line of nutrients and doing what i do for awhile now so adding certain things I know will raise or lower my ph.i used to ph everything but now I really don't have to. If seething goes wrong in veg, I will check my ph with a soil probe...but besides that , no real adjustment.


Hell yea bro sounds like you got you feeding regimen down packed! When i harvest we should chill. do You have any clones for donation?


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (May 26, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> Hell yea bro sounds like you got you feeding regimen down packed! When i harvest we should chill. do You have any clones for donation?


Yeah man sounds good. At the moment I'm moving so I wont have any cuts available to the public for a few weeks. Once I do though what were you looking for? Indica, sativa, hybrid? I have 12 strains but 2 of them I can't give out, unfortunately


----------



## t2kallday (May 26, 2012)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> Yeah man sounds good. At the moment I'm moving so I wont have any cuts available to the public for a few weeks. Once I do though what were you looking for? Indica, sativa, hybrid? I have 12 strains but 2 of them I can't give out, unfortunately


Im looking for alien bubba the real alien bubba tested 28 percent thc! or some of that white fire


----------



## oHsiN666 (May 27, 2012)

i been off this thread for a few days. and yeah i may be able to work something out. you local? pm me! im going to catch up on the thread...


----------



## oHsiN666 (May 27, 2012)

i have access to over 100 strains. only 1 is UBER rare. the Grandaddy Blueberry. nothing you couldn't get off any seedbank. my collection is just begging. just give me a heads up and i can get you a list of them.


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (May 27, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> Im looking for alien bubba the real alien bubba tested 28 percent thc! or some of that white fire


I can't get alien bubba but i have alien OG, pre98 bubba ( tested at 21%)and bubba (Katsu cut) they are all bomb. White fire is unfortunately the one I can't give out. 28%?! I thought highest recorded was JTR at 25.81%


----------



## n31 (May 27, 2012)

I'm interested in some clones if you guys can spare them and dont mind a donation. Hit me up with a PM I'm in N. Az


----------



## Noora (May 28, 2012)

any news on the 25 mile b.s rule?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 28, 2012)

Nice setup and pics to


----------



## t2kallday (May 28, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Nice setup and pics to


Thank you ill have pics of week 3 flower tomorow stay tuned.....


----------



## WhyitHerb (May 28, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> Thank you ill have pics of week 3 flower tomorow stay tuned.....


Thats unacceptable you must post pics now lol


----------



## t2kallday (May 28, 2012)

WhyitHerb said:


> Thats unacceptable you must post pics now lol


ok ok i guess i could give a sneak peak lol ill have better pics tomorow ( the screen has disappeared pvc frame and all!)


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 29, 2012)

Um thats killer lol very full!


----------



## thump easy (May 29, 2012)

Thats fucken bad ass i cant wait to move back to arizona Prescott AZ or mesa


----------



## t2kallday (May 30, 2012)

AZ MED GROW day 21 flower UPDATE!!!


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (May 30, 2012)

Are you using the Central AC of your house for that?


----------



## t2kallday (May 30, 2012)

Lucius Vorenus said:


> Are you using the Central AC of your house for that?


yea i just shut a few vents to make the room colder


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (May 30, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> yea i just shut a few vents to make the room colder


Did you move your T stat to the grow room?


----------



## BeaverHuntr (May 30, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> yea i just shut a few vents to make the room colder


 Lol I used to do the same! I didn't go for a tent just ended up doing the whole bedroom.


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (May 30, 2012)

Looks nice and full. Good job on making a bed of heaven lol if I were you I'd clean up that junk beneath the screen...in my experience not only does it make a cleaner, easier harvest, but those bottoms tend to get perlite, splashed water and whatever else might be in your soil. Doesn't necessarily make your tops bigger and heavier, but saves a headache for harvest


----------



## t2kallday (May 30, 2012)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> Looks nice and full. Good job on making a bed of heaven lol if I were you I'd clean up that junk beneath the screen...in my experience not only does it make a cleaner, easier harvest, but those bottoms tend to get perlite, splashed water and whatever else might be in your soil. Doesn't necessarily make your tops bigger and heavier, but saves a headache for harvest


Most def a good idea, I cut alot of bottom growth in week one flower but I wanted to wait on alot of it cuz i knew if i kept training and give the bottom nodes light they will stretch ALOT to make it to the light(screen canopy) and they did! some of them are hella light green with few hairs and LONG internode space, but in a couple days of direct light youd be amazed how fast they catch up to the others tops. I kinda like keeping a few stragglers underneath for honeycomb making! I keep it super clean,and its AZ therefore humidity is no issue, so I have no bugs. Other than constantly having to tuck leaves my hard work is done!!! Thanks for the comps yall


----------



## t2kallday (May 30, 2012)

Lucius Vorenus said:


> Did you move your T stat to the grow room?


No its in my hallway...It was hard to tweak the house so the ac im my tent stays constant. I took the grill off the ac vent in my room and put a four inch duct with a 4 to 6 reducer or expander or whatever you wanna call it... i call it a air catch! Anyway i put that duct in the ac vent...fuck it ima go take some pics!.................I dont feel like typing my ventilation setup but ill answer any questions the pics should explain most of it.The last pic is the intake for the light only(the round one lol) (its my bathroom nextoor)


----------



## n31 (Jun 2, 2012)

I went through and read every comment again because I am in love with your set up and want to learn as much as I can before I start my grow in a couple weeks. If you have the time can you answer some of my questions?

Do you tuck the stems under the screen to make them grow further down the screen (stupid question i know but I'm just making sure)?

When the leaves are stretched do you try to place the bud sites so they get the most light possible, do you tuck the shade leaves under the screen so they get SOME light but the bud sites get more?

As long as the shade leaves get some light they'll still create photosynthesis right?

Thanks a lot. Whenever you get set up I'd love to pick up some pre 98 bubba babies from you, I'm in N. Az but dont mind driving to the valley for quality.


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Jun 11, 2012)

No updates?


----------



## st0ned (Jun 11, 2012)

Good to see some fellow Arizonans on here. 

Your setup looks great! I have some Blue Dream running right now which looks somewhat similar. My damn 10x5 tent is wayyy too small and I will be getting a new one next run so it isn't so claustrophobic in there!

Yes I will also agree with you guys that the heat in Arizona SUCKS! I live in a 4,500sf home and it has a hard enough time staying cool without the grow. But damn my AC cannot keep up with the grow in the summer time. 

You guys using any kind of portable AC setups? I have been looking around, I need to do something. $850 electric bill last month... 

Anyway I have subscribed and will be along for the rest of the ride.


----------



## mrcokeandcrown (Jun 11, 2012)

Sorry if I missed something, but how big Is you screen? How many plants do you have under her? What size pots are you using ? An finally how high from the top of the pot is the screen?


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 12, 2012)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> No updates?


AZ MED GROW UPDATE DAY 35 FLOWER!
Pretty un eventful since the stretch has stopped, now I just tuck leaves and water! The Ladies are doing AMAZING! Ive been feeding lightly with overdrive,bud candy, and big bud. Have slight tip burn but they are loving life for sure! Will feed plain water next couple feeds then one or two more feedings and time for flush by middle of week six. I added ALOT more light! I picked up a 6 bulb t5(with one missing bulb) Puts out about 28000 lumens! Also got a 150 watt sun system at 16000 lumens and four 23 watt 5000k cfls at 6400 lumens for a grand total of 202400 lumens in a 5 by 5 tent which equals 8096 lumens per sq foot! Hope that boosts yeild, wish ida had the light earlier but its cool i still got a month of growing! Anyways hope you guys like the pics and the reason i havent been on rollitup as much cuz my computer keep throwing me a malware warning for this site ...hope someone clears that up cuz ill go to 420 mag or something lol


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 13, 2012)

Heres before the lights came on today


----------



## Ringsixty (Jun 13, 2012)

wow..very lovely


----------



## tripboufe (Jun 14, 2012)

How many planys u have under how many space very fkin nice even canopy!!


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 14, 2012)

tripboufe said:


> How many planys u have under how many space very fkin nice even canopy!!


9 plants in 5 gallon grow bags,5 by 5 tent, 1000 watt cooltube,150 watt hps, 5bulb t5,and 4 23 watt 5000k cfl(total about 202000 lumens)(over 8000 lumens per sq foot!. FFOF soil with AN nutrients. Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 17, 2012)

Dam nice even canopy  looking real pro!


----------



## SFguy (Jun 17, 2012)

+rep dude... Looks like its gonna be a bumper crop


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 17, 2012)

SFguy said:


> +rep dude... Looks like its gonna be a bumper crop


Thanks man! This is my first scrog and i was wondering if anyone had an estimate on what you think ill yield?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hard to say about yield m8 just to many variables


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 18, 2012)

anyone ever pulled close to two pounds with a similar setup as mine?


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jun 20, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> anyone ever pulled close to two pounds with a similar setup as mine?


From the pics it looks like you might get that.


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Jun 20, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> anyone ever pulled close to two pounds with a similar setup as mine?


How many watts total? Id say from the looks of what you have going there you should be getting at least .6-.7 grams per watt


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 20, 2012)

Lucius Vorenus said:


> How many watts total? Id say from the looks of what you have going there you should be getting at least .6-.7 grams per watt


There are many other variables you have to take into consideration(soil or hydro,pot size,nutes,health of plant through life cycle,airflow,temp, humidity,co2 augmentation etc...) but I have a 1000 watt hps (1000 [email protected] lumens) 150 watt hps (150 [email protected] lumens) 10 23 watt 5000k cfls (230 [email protected] lumens) Totals up to 1380 [email protected] lumens. 5 by 5 tent = 25 sq ft. 182000/25=7280 lumens per sq ft. I went by lumens per sq ft instead cuz the cfls throw off the watts per sq ft ratio,but they are the same anyway. I have 9 plants in 5 gallon grow bags. You know the water dispensers with the huge blue jug. I make the DIY co2 with sugar,yeast,and baking soda(ghetto but works!) I use advanced nutes in FFOF soil with alot of extra perlite,only prob throughout grow has been slight tip burn but not overfert. I hope i get a gram per watt! we will see.Thanks for the feedback guys


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Jun 20, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> There are many other variables you have to take into consideration(soil or hydro,pot size,nutes,health of plant through life cycle,airflow,temp, humidity,co2 augmentation etc...) but I have a 1000 watt hps (1000 [email protected] lumens) 150 watt hps (150 [email protected] lumens) 10 23 watt 5000k cfls (230 [email protected] lumens) Totals up to 1380 [email protected] lumens. 5 by 5 tent = 25 sq ft. 182000/25=7280 lumens per sq ft. I went by lumens per sq ft instead cuz the cfls throw off the watts per sq ft ratio,but they are the same anyway. I have 9 plants in 5 gallon grow bags. You know the water dispensers with the huge blue jug. I make the DIY co2 with sugar,yeast,and baking soda(ghetto but works!) I use advanced nutes in FFOF soil with alot of extra perlite,only prob throughout grow has been slight tip burn but not overfert. I hope i get a gram per watt! we will see.Thanks for the feedback guys


That would be over 2.3lbs on 9 plants. So if you got 4z off of each plant you should be there. Dont be super disappointed if you don't get that much though. Those plants didnt have much room each considering it's only 5x5 and 9 plants is a lot.


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 20, 2012)

Lucius Vorenus said:


> That would be over 2.3lbs on 9 plants. So if you got 4z off of each plant you should be there. Dont be super disappointed if you don't get that much though. Those plants didnt have much room each considering it's only 5x5 and 9 plants is a lot.


so your thinking ill yeild 6 or 700 grams? i guess thats not bad, i look at by numbers. there 256 holes in the screen,every hole is full and the ones that arent are compensated for by others being filled with two or three nugs. Plus the outside perimeter has about 60 nugs. When i say nugs i mean tops. So lets say I have 300(prob more try to count them in my pics) tops and when dry weigh 3 grams each thats 900 grams and that close to 2 pounds which is what im shooting for.


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Jun 20, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> so your thinking ill yeild 6 or 700 grams? i guess thats not bad, i look at by numbers. there 256 holes in the screen,every hole is full and the ones that arent are compensated for by others being filled with two or three nugs. Plus the outside perimeter has about 60 nugs. When i say nugs i mean tops. So lets say I have 300(prob more try to count them in my pics) tops and when dry weigh 3 grams each thats 900 grams and that close to 2 pounds which is what im shooting for.


If you end up with 900 grams dry id say you did VERY well. Good luck man, keep us posted!


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 20, 2012)

Lucius Vorenus said:


> If you end up with 900 grams dry id say you did VERY well. Good luck man, keep us posted!


Im not really sure at all what ill yeild(pound for sure) but ive seen people on this site, yeild over a pound with one six hundred hps! Im just wondering how this is possible, well i guess everything would have to be dialed in perfect... hydro,co2 etc...


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Jun 20, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> Im not really sure at all what ill yeild(pound for sure) but ive seen people on this site, yeild over a pound with one six hundred hps! Im just wondering how this is possible, well i guess everything would have to be dialed in perfect... hydro,co2 etc...


Yea no doubt. Are you running Co2?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 21, 2012)

A buddy of mine runs one 600 in a 2x4 tent with a 2x4 flood table in it with 6plants and continues to pull 1 1/2 lbs out of it!
so from what i see your going to hit close if not better than your goal


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 21, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> A buddy of mine runs one 600 in a 2x4 tent with a 2x4 flood table in it with 6plants and continues to pull 1 1/2 lbs out of it!
> so from what i see your going to hit close if not better than your goal


Nice thats what i like to hear...but its what i like to hear lol. Cant tell yet got three weeks of swell left!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 21, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> Nice thats what i like to hear...but its what i like to hear lol. Cant tell yet got three weeks of swell left!


Your going to do good there killer looking


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Jun 21, 2012)

I'd say an easy 700 grams. That is my realistic number, but I don't see any way you are going to get over 2lbs. If anything I say you reach your goal of 900 grams which is right around 2lbs. When I veg under a MH or HPS I tend to pull about 650-800 grams per 1000w. Not the greatest but I am very pleased with pulling that and being 100% vegan organic.


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Jun 21, 2012)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> I'd say an easy 700 grams. That is my realistic number, but I don't see any way you are going to get over 2lbs. If anything I say you reach your goal of 900 grams which is right around 2lbs. When I veg under a MH or HPS I tend to pull about 650-800 grams per 1000w. Not the greatest but I am very pleased with pulling that and being 100% vegan organic.


Are you using co2?


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Jun 21, 2012)

Lucius Vorenus said:


> Are you using co2?


In my personal grow, no. But in my larger rooms yes. To be honest, with co2 I yield about 10-17% more then my room without it. Roughly about a qp difference.


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 21, 2012)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> I'd say an easy 700 grams. That is my realistic number, but I don't see any way you are going to get over 2lbs. If anything I say you reach your goal of 900 grams which is right around 2lbs. When I veg under a MH or HPS I tend to pull about 650-800 grams per 1000w. Not the greatest but I am very pleased with pulling that and being 100% vegan organic.


shit 6 to 800 grams per light is great! but if your running three or four lights in one room, isnt the norm to be pulling a gram per watt? .especially doing scrog or even lst, depending on lumens per sq ft, temp airflow,humidity,co2 nutes ,hydro or soil etc... like i said before 100 percent dialed in = big yeilds and nugs of highest quality. I guess the only way to pull a pound from a 600 watt is with hydro!???! Ive never done it but people on this site claim to have done it!???


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Jun 21, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> shit 6 to 800 grams per light is great! but if your running three or four lights in one room, isnt the norm to be pulling a gram per watt? .especially doing scrog or even lst, depending on lumens per sq ft, temp airflow,humidity,co2 nutes ,hydro or soil etc... like i said before 100 percent dialed in = big yeilds and nugs of highest quality. I guess the only way to pull a pound from a 600 watt is with hydro!???! Ive never done it but people on this site claim to have done it!???


Damn I wish man. It would be awesome to pull 10lbs per 4 lights ha ha but I've never done that. Once making the switch to coco I am aiming for 1g/watt but right now in soil it's a lot harder then people think lol. One of my buddies grows with a 600 in a 3x3 tent, he pulls an average of 450g but has pulled 600 with certain strains. I guess it is achievable with a longer veg time and more training, but IMO I'd rather pull 4 harvests averaging .7-.8/watt then doing 3 with getting my 1 gram per watt.


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Jun 22, 2012)

1 gpw is very optimistic


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Jun 22, 2012)

Lucius Vorenus said:


> 1 gpw is very optimistic


Agreed, super optimistic. I have never personally achieved this and am skeptical stating I will lol. But like I said before, I'd rather get more harvests at .7-.8 (what I average) then aiming for that "perfect" grow and obtaining 1gpw. It would be cool to show and say I can grow 1gpw but realistically it's very, very hard work.


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 22, 2012)

Lucius Vorenus said:


> 1 gpw is very optimistic


yes it is very optimistic! Its shooting for the fences! Im not saying i can do it, or have done it im just saying that ive "heard" of people doing it and have seen some impressive plants,but im the type of person that when I have the funds, my grows will be perfect, and i will work my ass off to achieve the most QUALITY and quantity possible! why even waste your time and funds? If you have the capabilities, then WORK! Why do anything mediocre! Go big! do it right! or take your ass home!How do you think those "TOP SHELF" cali nugs are produced??? WORK. lol lol Im tired of hearing people complaining about having to trim and change resevoirs and lug soil! JUST DO IT and shut the fuck up! your making paper and helping others!?!


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Jun 22, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> yes it is very optimistic! Its shooting for the fences! Im not saying i can do it, or have done it im just saying that ive "heard" of people doing it and have seen some impressive plants,but im the type of person that when I have the funds, my grows will be perfect, and i will work my ass off to achieve the most QUALITY and quantity possible! why even waste your time and funds? If you have the capabilities, then WORK! Why do anything mediocre! Go big! do it right! or take your ass home!How do you think those "TOP SHELF" cali nugs are produced??? WORK. lol lol Im tired of hearing people complaining about having to trim and change resevoirs and lug soil! JUST DO IT and shut the fuck up! your making paper and helping others!?!


What I grow rivals anything ive gotten in Cali. And im sure many others here are growing some top shelf as well. 

As a matter of fact, im sick of everyone talking about that everything is better just because it comes from Cali. Thats just booooolshit.

We are talking abot indoor bud here. The genetics from there, are here. So why in the world would it be any better there? Maybe they have better electricity? No. 

It comes down to 2 things..

1. The grower and his time invested and love

2. The Genetics

My "Top Shelf" ain't too shabby


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 22, 2012)

Lucius Vorenus said:


> What I grow rivals anything ive gotten in Cali. And im sure many others here are growing some top shelf as well.
> 
> As a matter of fact, im sick of everyone talking about that everything is better just because it comes from Cali. Thats just booooolshit.
> 
> ...


thats what im talkin about! nice buds man for sure!!! definately top shelf and you didnt even have to say what strain it is! Genetics definitely has a huge role but the tlc thats put into not only the grow but the manicure,dry and cure!Nice work man


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Jun 22, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> thats what im talkin about! nice buds man for sure!!! definately top shelf and you didnt even have to say what strain it is! Genetics definitely has a huge role but the tlc thats put into not only the grow but the manicure,dry and cure!Nice work man


Thanks man


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 22, 2012)

Lucius Vorenus said:


> Thanks man


we should talk biz sometime i just dont trust very easily i got ur messages tho


----------



## HumbleGro (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice scrog, medicate now. I say it is enough to fish forever.


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Jun 23, 2012)

Lucius Vorenus said:


> What I grow rivals anything ive gotten in Cali. And im sure many others here are growing some top shelf as well.
> 
> As a matter of fact, im sick of everyone talking about that everything is better just because it comes from Cali. Thats just booooolshit.
> 
> ...


Nice looking "bubba" or " la confidential" ? Ha ha if it is a different strain sorry for offending you that just looks almost identical to a Pre 98 bubba I used to grow. If the calyxs were more swollen I'd say you even have the so called "special" Pre 98 "Katsu" lol. I'd have to agree with those two statements only switch them. 

1. GENETICS, GENETICS, GENETICS! 
2. T.L.C  

And about California, as much as people hate them, some of the best genetics have come from them. S regardless of what we think or want to say about them, they were the "starters." IMO, metaphorically speaking, California is like Apple (Macintosh), they had the ideas and the supplies to make something great. People have tried to copy and even improve Apple's designs, but all in all, they are the starters, the first, the "original." so no matter what people "improve" they will never be like Apple. I guess the best word is innovators. 

P.s. when we linking up Lucius? One room of all my OGs will be cropped here in a few weeks.


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Jun 23, 2012)

Bird...message me


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 24, 2012)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> Nice looking "bubba" or " la confidential" ? Ha ha if it is a different strain sorry for offending you that just looks almost identical to a Pre 98 bubba I used to grow. If the calyxs were more swollen I'd say you even have the so called "special" Pre 98 "Katsu" lol. I'd have to agree with those two statements only switch them.
> 
> 1. GENETICS, GENETICS, GENETICS!
> 2. T.L.C
> ...


You are absolutely right bird, genetics is key but the grower has to be cabable of growing the plant to its FULL genetic capabilities! Perfect Environment, and know how, is the only way to grow. Put a bag of og whitefire seeds or clones in my homeboys hands, and he kill em in a week, if they sprouted. Give those seeds or clones to me and its off to the races! My point is the grower and how the buds grown are the most influential aspects of the final product. A name is A name and thats all!!!!!!!!!My cheese looks different(better!) than my friends and they have the same mom, same growing qualities but way different look and smell in the growing buds. Because the little cheeses were raised in different hoods!lol...anyways bird i saw your plants and you definately got some quality good job bro... peace


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 24, 2012)

this is just fantastic. I love to see a room full of buds like these.
,FF


----------



## tripboufe (Jun 25, 2012)

some updatesss???? hows the smell by now?


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jun 25, 2012)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> Nice looking "bubba" or " la confidential" ? Ha ha if it is a different strain sorry for offending you that just looks almost identical to a Pre 98 bubba I used to grow. If the calyxs were more swollen I'd say you even have the so called "special" Pre 98 "Katsu" lol. I'd have to agree with those two statements only switch them.
> 
> 1. GENETICS, GENETICS, GENETICS!
> 2. T.L.C
> ...


Yeah you cant knock some of the genetics in Cali.. I know when I go clone hunting I look for specific things in a cutting like who was the breeder? I will look for Strawberry Cough that is a clone only strain of Kyle Kushman's cut or GDP Ken's cut ( Ken is the inventor of GDP) and yes you can still get some of these "clone only " strains from certain dispensaries in Cali, Cali is just light years ahead of every other state when it comes to MMJ. I will be back at clone hunting in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 25, 2012)

tripboufe said:


> some updatesss???? hows the smell by now?


yea i got some updates tomoro day 49 flower. week 7, they are looking sick, so potent! the smell is INTENSE!!!!!!! cant even touch any of the nugs or itl smell up the room! heres some sneek peak of day 46...


----------



## tripboufe (Jun 25, 2012)

Beautifull men wrf i wanna lie on that carpet and sleep


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 25, 2012)

tripboufe said:


> Beautifull men wrf i wanna lie on that carpet and sleep


lmafo your funny man...


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah man looks great


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 26, 2012)

AZ MED GROW UPDATE!!! WEEK 7 DAY 49 FLOWER!
sTARTING FLUSH,EXCEPT FOR MR NICE SHE STAYS 9 OR 10 WEEKS
View attachment 2229348View attachment 2229349View attachment 2229350View attachment 2229352View attachment 2229353View attachment 2229355View attachment 2229356View attachment 2229358View attachment 2229360View attachment 2229361View attachment 2229362View attachment 2229363View attachment 2229364View attachment 2229365View attachment 2229366View attachment 2229367View attachment 2229368View attachment 2229369View attachment 2229370View attachment 2229371View attachment 2229372View attachment 2229373View attachment 2229374View attachment 2229375View attachment 2229376View attachment 2229377View attachment 2229378


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jun 26, 2012)

Have fun trimming!!! lol


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 26, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> Have fun trimming!!! lol


i cant wait!!! Trimming will be cake! They are All trophy nugs!


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jun 26, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> i cant wait!!! Trimming will be cake! They are All trophy nugs!


Yeah man looks nice you did a great job.. How long do you flush for? Why 7 weeks? I'm chopping Wednesday myself.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 26, 2012)

They look like they could go another week before you start flushing.
there looking outstanding man


----------



## Red1966 (Jun 26, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> Day 25!Just switched to flower 2 and a half days ago, fed all plants with quarter strength nutes as follows...AN iguana bloom,FF kangaroots bushdoctor,b52 voodoo,bud candy,hygrozyme,and foilar fed with humbolts snow storm ultra, the ladies are loving life! Im traing daily and really staying on top of filling my screen which looks like isnt going to be hard,these girls are taking off! Switched to flower when screen was 50 percent full which was good timing im hoping, they are growing really fast.I made tied the screen so its adjustable which really helps with placement,and ive tied dow a few of the more vigorous ones like the mr nice look at that thing! its nuts its the really thick leaved indica in the first pic,and its my most vigorous! I will be giving distilled water and hygrozyme between feeding and trying to keep nutes low to avoid burn. Ill keep you guys posted any questions or advice are appreciated! View attachment 2163390View attachment 2163377View attachment 2163380View attachment 2163381View attachment 2163382View attachment 2163379View attachment 2163378View attachment 2163384View attachment 2163383View attachment 2163385View attachment 2163386View attachment 2163387View attachment 2163388View attachment 2163393View attachment 2163392View attachment 2163391View attachment 2163376


 Are you saying those two little CFL bulbs are 500 watts each? Or are there other lights not in the pics?


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 26, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Are you saying those two little CFL bulbs are 500 watts each? Or are there other lights not in the pics?


na that post was from a while ago those are from week 1 flower bro i since added many cfls and a 15o watt hps. took out the t5 i had in there


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 26, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> They look like they could go another week before you start flushing.
> there looking outstanding man


i dont really flush since im using mostly organics.i just started feeding quarter strength iguana bloom,hygrozyme(full dose), foxfarm bushdoctor(always full dose),overdrive,big bud,bud candy, b 52, snow storm ultra(tiny bit of all additives)they are loving the light feedings,I plan on harvesting some or the confidential cheese plants on week 8 day 56 cuz they look ready! should have some amber trichs soon. Im going to let some plants go a little longer,but before i chop i want all fan leafs to be yellow meaning most nutes are used... heres some bud porn plants are extremely insane! SUPER DENSE and frosty! Cant even explain the smell!
ps. the mr nice is the tall plant with the whiter looking thricomes and more white pistils(the super potent looking one!Pic 10) its a 10 weeker so i gave her full dose of nutes and additives. the last pic is the vanilla kushes(turning purple!(9 weeker) and the other 5 plants are con cheese


----------



## aisach (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey Arizona! Don't you just want to pee a little everytime you unzip that tent and get a look at those beauties? LOL Kidding man. I'm down in so az in the 'other' valley. Yep its hot this weekend. I giggle when I read about bud-rot. What's bud rot? We dont get that here. Mold, mildew, heating pads, cloning machines...huh? We need a sticky for desert growers on riu. I hear you about the electric bill. I've pondered building a solar generator to offset some of the cost. 

Its nice to know there is somebody in the hood thats doin it right. 
Anyways - beautiful pics. Keep us posted.


----------



## t2kallday (Jun 30, 2012)

aisach said:


> Hey Arizona! Don't you just want to pee a little everytime you unzip that tent and get a look at those beauties? LOL Kidding man. I'm down in so az in the 'other' valley. Yep its hot this weekend. I giggle when I read about bud-rot. What's bud rot? We dont get that here. Mold, mildew, heating pads, cloning machines...huh? We need a sticky for desert growers on riu. I hear you about the electric bill. I've pondered building a solar generator to offset some of the cost.
> 
> Its nice to know there is somebody in the hood thats doin it right.
> Anyways - beautiful pics. Keep us posted.


lmao!!!! heating pads!!! lol Thanks man preciate that!!! heres some nug porn day 53 flower!
View attachment 2234870View attachment 2234871View attachment 2234872View attachment 2234873View attachment 2234874View attachment 2234875View attachment 2234876View attachment 2234877View attachment 2234879


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Jul 9, 2012)

So how did that harvest turn out?


----------



## SFguy (Jul 9, 2012)

hes still trimming... hahahahah i bet his fingers hurt


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 9, 2012)

SFguy said:


> hes still trimming... hahahahah i bet his fingers hurt


Thats the truth lol


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 9, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> anyone ever pulled close to two pounds with a similar setup as mine?


 You should be pretty close to 2 pounds i pulled in 5x4 only 2 plants 2 pounds so i can see you pulling it


----------



## t2kallday (Jul 10, 2012)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> So how did that harvest turn out?





SFguy said:


> hes still trimming... hahahahah i bet his fingers hurt





DrGreener said:


> You should be pretty close to 2 pounds i pulled in 5x4 only 2 plants 2 pounds so i can see you pulling it


been trimming ALOT!!!!! lol i got carpal tunnel!! I only cut 4 confidential cheese plants and yeilded 12 ounces( the middle and back middle ones were MONSTERs! I wanted to wait on cutting the last cheese just to see how much more weight it adds in week nine. I still got 3 vanilla kushes that have turned purple and look CRAZY! and 1 mr nice thats one of the nicest plants ive seen and grown its HUGE and gonna be a BIG yielder of super dank for sure!I also got a few seeds in two of the buds(pic 29)!!! weird cuz none of my other plants have seeds? I did pick a banana off the mr nice a day or two ago but im not worried a few seeds is good! heres some pics of whats left and some dry nug shots and a little (2 g)bho! CHEESY! i should be close to 1 and a half pounds. well see. I already got my other two 1000 watters so im pumped ! i need to get some real quality clones asap!!! sup bird you ready to smoke like i promised? cant wait for you to taste this cheese! when you break it open its insane the strength of the smell!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 10, 2012)

Killer update rep to you!


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Jul 10, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> been trimming ALOT!!!!! lol i got carpal tunnel!! I only cut 4 confidential cheese plants and yeilded 12 ounces( the middle and back middle ones were MONSTERs! I wanted to wait on cutting the last cheese just to see how much more weight it adds in week nine. I still got 3 vanilla kushes that have turned purple and look CRAZY! and 1 mr nice thats one of the nicest plants ive seen and grown its HUGE and gonna be a BIG yielder of super dank for sure!I also got a few seeds in two of the buds(pic 29)!!! weird cuz none of my other plants have seeds? I did pick a banana off the mr nice a day or two ago but im not worried a few seeds is good! heres some pics of whats left and some dry nug shots and a little (2 g)bho! CHEESY! i should be close to 1 and a half pounds. well see. I already got my other two 1000 watters so im pumped ! i need to get some real quality clones asap!!! sup bird you ready to smoke like i promised? cant wait for you to taste this cheese! when you break it open its insane the strength of the smell!View attachment 2248888View attachment 2248889View attachment 2248890View attachment 2248891View attachment 2248892View attachment 2248893View attachment 2248894View attachment 2248895View attachment 2248896View attachment 2248897View attachment 2248898View attachment 2248899View attachment 2248900View attachment 2248901View attachment 2248902View attachment 2248903View attachment 2248904View attachment 2248905View attachment 2248906View attachment 2248907View attachment 2248908View attachment 2248909View attachment 2248910View attachment 2248911View attachment 2248912View attachment 2248913View attachment 2248914View attachment 2248915View attachment 2248916View attachment 2248917View attachment 2248918View attachment 2248919View attachment 2248920View attachment 2248921View attachment 2248922View attachment 2248923View attachment 2248924View attachment 2248925View attachment 2248926View attachment 2248927View attachment 2248928View attachment 2248929View attachment 2248930View attachment 2248931View attachment 2248932View attachment 2248933View attachment 2248934View attachment 2248935View attachment 2248936View attachment 2248937View attachment 2248938View attachment 2248939View attachment 2248940View attachment 2248941View attachment 2248942


Looks like a bountiful harvest! I am always down to medicate  my vegan flowers won't be ready till the end of this month. Just harvested one of my rooms last week. Let me know when you are down


----------



## t2kallday (Jul 10, 2012)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> Looks like a bountiful harvest! I am always down to medicate  my vegan flowers won't be ready till the end of this month. Just harvested one of my rooms last week. Let me know when you are down


cool man will do ... hey you got any good quality clones for donation or barter for meds?


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Jul 10, 2012)

hit me up through pm...i might have a few strains you'd be interested in


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 10, 2012)

so you think its going to be 1.5 pounds total yield pretty good there


----------



## 1337hacker (Jul 10, 2012)

looks great , enjoy  you got cuts of the confidential cheese?


----------



## t2kallday (Jul 11, 2012)

DrGreener said:


> so you think its going to be 1.5 pounds total yield pretty good there


yea around 23 ounces probly i havent chopped 5 plants tho i recalculated my weight and with all my personal stash included i got 12 ounces off 4 con cheeses not too bad i wanted a gram per watt but o well im happy my next run is soon and im ready i got three 1000, watters 2 hps and 1 halide for the middle. with three 4 by 4 by 10high soil beds with screens attached! This time im gonna let my plants stretch 8 to 10 inches above the screen to get taller nugs!!! 8 plants per table!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jul 11, 2012)

*


*
nice job dude. that's a lot of work.

i did a scrog in a 5.5 x 5.5' closet. it was a bitch to water. how did you water the back row?


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jul 11, 2012)

aisach said:


> Hey Arizona! Don't you just want to pee a little everytime you unzip that tent and get a look at those beauties? LOL Kidding man. I'm down in so az in the 'other' valley. Yep its hot this weekend. I giggle when I read about bud-rot. What's bud rot? We dont get that here. Mold, mildew, heating pads, cloning machines...huh? We need a sticky for desert growers on riu. I hear you about the electric bill. I've pondered building a solar generator to offset some of the cost.
> 
> Its nice to know there is somebody in the hood thats doin it right.
> Anyways - beautiful pics. Keep us posted.



yeah, in some ways we have it pretty good. i laugh at bud rot. the only bugs i've ever gotten were fungus gnats and a few tiny tiny black bugs that i noticed a plant (they are not spider mites). i wish i could figure out what they were.

i'm with SRP. i checked out my elec usage per month vs a typical home of similar size. i'm using 40% more. it made me cringe a bit but i'm retired and i spend a lot of time at home with the a/c down to 75 all summer. it adds up.


----------



## t2kallday (Jul 11, 2012)

fatboyOGOF said:


> *
> 
> 
> *
> ...


i used a watering can with hose attached, next run ill water from a 50 gallon trash can resevoir with a 900 gph pump with hose and 4ft waterwand attached.


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Jul 13, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> i used a watering can with hose attached, next run ill water from a 50 gallon trash can resevoir with a 900 gph pump with hose and 4ft waterwand attached.


It's a bitch trying to get to those back plants. I used to use a watering can with a hose attachment but then did exactly what you explained. Have a 55 gallon drum (made for the Ebb and Gro systems) filled with RO. I usually only mix enough nutrients for a 5 gallon plastic water container. (I only water about 25 gallons per watering) I do this so I can specifically feed every few plants with the exact same regiment. If I was to only run one strain I could mix in my drum but I hate taking the easy route like that...seems to mess up my mojo


----------



## t2kallday (Jul 19, 2012)

update day 72 flower on my mr nice! looking AMAZING!!! been flushing with ice cold water and cut grow bag and have fan blowing on roots!!! this plant is awesome!!! Thrichs everywhere and im experimenting with different stress techniques...heres some pics. chopped all other plants just waiting till my clones get a certain height then im chopping mr nice and setting up my 3000 watt hydro grow!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 19, 2012)

Very nice harvest!


----------



## aisach (Jul 20, 2012)

Gorgeous bud shots, zona. You should send the pics to MNS co, or post them on thier site. 
Q - Why did you cut the bag and blow air on the roots? And the ice cold water? Wouldnt that stress the sh*t out of them? 
I'm soooo jealous.


----------



## SFguy (Jul 20, 2012)

+rep man looks like you KILLED IT man... lookin really great man, im definitely sold on sgroggin, just need to refill my jars on perpetual a lil bit before i re-configure everything.


----------



## t2kallday (Jul 21, 2012)

SFguy said:


> +rep man looks like you KILLED IT man... lookin really great man, im definitely sold on sgroggin, just need to refill my jars on perpetual a lil bit before i re-configure everything.


Thanks man i got new pics of my new three thousand watt hydro grow soon!


----------



## t2kallday (Jul 21, 2012)

aisach said:


> Gorgeous bud shots, zona. You should send the pics to MNS co, or post them on thier site.
> Q - Why did you cut the bag and blow air on the roots? And the ice cold water? Wouldnt that stress the sh*t out of them?
> I'm soooo jealous.


Thank you! I cut the bag to get direct air on the roots and hopefully increase some growth or stimulate crystal production. Same with the ice water its the point to stress the plant in its final days. THC is a plant protection mechanism, thc protects the plant from extreme cold and heat by adding more trichs. I like to give her ice water twice a day for three days(while in 24hr darkness) then let her dry out and cut.Drought also triggers thc production!


----------



## aisach (Jul 22, 2012)

Ah-ha. I see now. Do you yell 'Who's yo daddy' when you do all those mean things? 
LOL kidding bro. Just kidding. A little harmless urban humor.


----------



## t2kallday (Jul 28, 2012)

aisach said:


> Ah-ha. I see now. Do you yell 'Who's yo daddy' when you do all those mean things?
> LOL kidding bro. Just kidding. A little harmless urban humor.


lol ......heres some dry mr nice nug porn and new setup shots


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 28, 2012)

t2kallday said:


> heres some dry mr nice nug porn View attachment 2271962View attachment 2271963View attachment 2271964View attachment 2271965View attachment 2271966View attachment 2271967View attachment 2271968View attachment 2271969View attachment 2271970View attachment 2271971View attachment 2271972



Nice.............


----------



## aisach (Jul 28, 2012)

t2 you have some serious mad skills. Those fist few shots are a knock out drop dead beauty. Damn son! 
We have Sage n Sour and its a real a** kicker. That SAGE must be also. Serious no joke killer strain. 

In one of the shots I noticed that some of the leaf tips were slightly turned down and the edges of the blades were a bit turned under. I have alot of that going on right now. Especially in the closet. I'm curious if you had any thoughts on it, or if that appears to be a normal phase that plants sometimes go through.
I'm thinking (my plants) - too much myko in the mix, pH flux, heat...I don't know but it feels like I'm nuking them. Causing me anxiety attack, and ego bruising emo. lol


----------



## t2kallday (Jul 28, 2012)

aisach said:


> t2 you have some serious mad skills. Those fist few shots are a knock out drop dead beauty. Damn son!
> We have Sage n Sour and its a real a** kicker. That SAGE must be also. Serious no joke killer strain.
> 
> In one of the shots I noticed that some of the leaf tips were slightly turned down and the edges of the blades were a bit turned under. I have alot of that going on right now. Especially in the closet. I'm curious if you had any thoughts on it, or if that appears to be a normal phase that plants sometimes go through.
> I'm thinking (my plants) - too much myko in the mix, pH flux, heat...I don't know but it feels like I'm nuking them. Causing me anxiety attack, and ego bruising emo. lol


in those pics the plant was chopped and had been flushed for a week so im sure it was deficeint of something. when in doubt do a through flush and start fresh with ph balanced complete nute solution


----------



## mrniceguy86 (Dec 10, 2012)

What was the total yield? I am wondering because I am currently running nearly the same setup and was wondering what to expect on my yield. I am running 5 white widow 5 Master Kush and 4 Ice in 5x5 scrog, All heavy yielders. In day 10 of flower and looks on pace with your grow. I would love to here the total yield. I read every post in this grow and to get to the end to find no final yield was somewhat dissapointing. Its all good though. Great Grow!


----------

